# 2019 vs 2018 1.4tsi Differences ?



## Carl- (Mar 2, 2016)

What are the differences between the 2018 and 2019 1.4?

-- 3 less HP
-- Different intake 

Are there other changes?


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

The engine is pretty much the only thing that really carried over. Most everything else is different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl- (Mar 2, 2016)

I wonder why they changed the intake?

In the US the Golf and Jetta share a similar looking intake for 2019. The UK version of the 2018 Golf (mk7.5) had a intake that looked Just like the mk6 jetta. unitronic mk6 1.4tsi tune does not work on the 2019/2020 Jetta or Golf. APR said they had a tune that would work on the 1.4tsi 2019 Golf, but not the 2018 MK6 Jetta 1.4...

The 2019s also take a different oil.


There has to be more that's changed


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Carl- said:


> I wonder why they changed the intake?
> 
> In the US the Golf and Jetta share a similar looking intake for 2019. The UK version of the 2018 Golf (mk7.5) had a intake that looked Just like the mk6 jetta. unitronic mk6 1.4tsi tune does not work on the 2019/2020 Jetta or Golf. APR said they had a tune that would work on the 1.4tsi 2019 Golf, but not the 2018 MK6 Jetta 1.4...
> 
> ...


Mk7 Golf is 1.4T has same engine as Mk6 Jetta 1.4T. Then Mk8 golf Prob has same as Mk7 jetta. Mk6 1.4T takes 5w-40 while Mk7 takes 0w-30 I think or something like that. And 3 hp less but from what? I do agree with you but I can’t complain. My 17 Jetta 1.4T bought with only 40 miles is now at 90k miles went to the stealership only once. Has been great to me no issues so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

The different intake is because the prior one was a poor design and heat soaked badly. The thinner oil is simply for a slight increase in mpg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Supposedly, turbo is smaller on 2019+ for more torque down low.... My 1.4T is seriously uninspiring past 5000 rpm which is nuts for a 1.4L motor.... short shift and enjoy the torque

Aftermarket seems to be slowly developing the 2019+ 1.4T parts and many are not interchangeable with the MK6 1.4. 

The 2019+ 1.4 gets 0w-20 oil. 

Another is that the smaller 2019 turbo is pushed to the limit and can fail if pushed any harder. So, I won't go any further than my Chipwerke, Borla, and AEM...... I want a downpipe but will wait for the tunes to show up, along with better turbos. 

Plus, I am probably at the limit of my clutch and DMF nuisance. Waiting for SMF clutch upgrades.


----------



## Carl- (Mar 2, 2016)

Romanov said:


> The different intake is because the prior one was a poor design and heat soaked badly.


I think you are right. The 19 Jetta and Golf 1.4 share the same intake. The UK version of the 1.5 Golf also has the same intake.

Will a 19 intake fit on a 18 for cooler intake temps?



Greasymechtech said:


> Supposedly, turbo is smaller on 2019+ for more torque down low.... My 1.4T is seriously uninspiring past 5000 rpm which is nuts for a 1.4L motor.... short shift and enjoy the torque


Good catch. The turbo is different.

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2...-TSI-MT/Turbocharger/71903225/04E145722M.html


----------

